# Adding SVS Ultra surround for a 6.1 setup? Would it work?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm very happy with the 5.1 setup but would be VERY easy for me to add a rear center channel and was thinking the SVS Ultra surround and mounting it centere below the projector.

My problem is since my listening position is so close to the rear wall my head sits about 2' off the wall and would be above my head but would this even add anything to the experience?

See my room with the location... would maybe even set it up as a dipole...

could even set it up for a 7.1 system too by having each side separated. My amp is 7 channel so it would just be running the wiring which would take me 5 minutes since I ran ENT conduit in the wall from one side to the next. So $40 for another Morrow audio RCA, about $30 for some speaker cable and then the speaker itself for 600. Would it be worth the minimal amount of effort and would it add to the experience?

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, adding that single speaker to that spot would be helpful. I think it would add some fill to the seating position. Have you thought of pulling your sofa forward a couple feet? That would improve the sound dramatically.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, adding that single speaker to that spot would be helpful. I think it would add some fill to the seating position. Have you thought of pulling your sofa forward a couple feet? That would improve the sound dramatically.


The room is only 14.25' across and the couch is rather thick as it is. Right now I have the couch only 4" off the wall and my head is right at the 18'' away from the wall mark. My viewing distance to the screen from my eyeballs is 12.5'. 

Most I would have it off the wall would be 12" and I wouldn't want any more than that. I could always angle the "proposed" speaker down to help.

The other question would be 6.1 as a bipole or dipole or 7.1 as a separate configuration?


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

My last theater was 7.2; and this one is 6.1 - and to be honest, (from memory) I don't hear a huge difference. 6.1 seems to work great for creating the desired surround effect - I'm not sure the extra speaker for 7.1 would make that much difference. 

Obviously the distance setting and volume setting in the processor will make a big difference with it being right next to you. My side surrounds are only about 18" from the side seats and it works fine.

My speakers are all direct so I'm not sure how to answer dipole vs bipole vs direct. My last theater was bi/di and I went all direct this time and am very happy with the result.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Bruce Fisher said:


> My last theater was 7.2; and this one is 6.1 - and to be honest, (from memory) I don't hear a huge difference. 6.1 seems to work great for creating the desired surround effect - I'm not sure the extra speaker for 7.1 would make that much difference.
> 
> Obviously the distance setting and volume setting in the processor will make a big difference with it being right next to you. My side surrounds are only about 18" from the side seats and it works fine.
> 
> My speakers are all direct so I'm not sure how to answer dipole vs bipole vs direct. My last theater was bi/di and I went all direct this time and am very happy with the result.


ya I think direct 6.1 might be better and the the fact the ultra has the dual speaker split at a 45 angle would help with the center seat not getting direct signalling. I think I may do this later on after I get the room painted and acoustical stuff put up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you'll find it distracting. Imo you should have at least 3' behind to make it convincing. I've heard 7.1 with rear surrounds similar to what you proposed. I didn't like it, but it wouldn't cost that much to find out. Ymmv naturally.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> I think you'll find it distracting. Imo you should have at least 3' behind to make it convincing. I've heard 7.1 with rear surrounds similar to what you proposed. I didn't like it, but it wouldn't cost that much to find out. Ymmv naturally.


Hmm... point taken.

Well I have my rears aligned close to perfect... they are within 1/4" of being perfect. Meaning angle, distance to ears etc are all close but I need to spend some time making them perfect. Right now audyssey has everything within .1' distance of eachother.

The surround effect is very good right now and you can literally hear things behind your head as is and my rears are about 98 degrees out to the side so just a hair behind but not much.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I wouldn't spend $600 on a single SB. YMMV. I would look to moving listening position off the wall, THEN maybe install a SB or SBL & SBR, or another sub (subs in stereo, not mono summed).


----------

